#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται Αρχιτέκτονας Μηχανικός με γνώσεις στο Αρχιτεκτονικό πρόγραμμα Revit

## ebogris

Η EB/Architects αναζητά συνεργάτη Αρχιτέκτονα Μηχανικό με επαγγελματική εμπειρία στο σχεδιαστικό πρόγραμμα Revit. Αποστολή βιογραφικού και portfolio, στα e-mail: mbogris@ebarchitects.eu & mail@ebarchitects.eu

----------

